# "Moneywort"-(Bacopa Monnieri)?



## rhstranger (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a 29g with a 2x 18w T5NO coralife fixture (considered low light), and my moneywort grows extremely slowly, and sparsely. Big gaps between leaves. My water probably inhibits some of the growth as well, as it is extremely hard, but IMO, a higher powered light like yours would grow it better. Others will know better than I, though. 
I'm basically a trial and error guy. Mostly errors...... :hihi:


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks. Anybody else have any experience?


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

very easy plant to grow. in my experience it doesnt like soft water. i've grown it in everything from low light/low co2 to high light with co2. limiting ferts to non limiting ferts. as soon as i started to soften my water with ro, it took a turn for the worse

just my 2 cents


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Under the different conditions how fast would it grow? I am trying to figure out if this plant is going to take forever to get to the top of my tank or if it will grow pretty quicly. When I look online the info is not so good.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

with co2 maybe a half an inch a day for what you have, depending on your water


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

I use Excell and Seachem ferts. PH7.0 KH 1degree.


----------



## thrak76 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, i have "moneywort", but my research indicated it as Lysimachia nummularia, or creeping jenny. 
It's been growing slowly for me. I've had it in the tank for about 3 months, and have yet to get a good stand of it. I've had trimmed it several times. It's taken about 2 weeks each time for stems to grow to the top of my 75g. The nodes are have been steady at about 1/2 inch between. Oh, and it's under 2 x 54w of t5ho, EI dosing.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

thrak76 said:


> Well, i have "moneywort", but my research indicated it as Lysimachia nummularia, or creeping jenny.
> It's been growing slowly for me. I've had it in the tank for about 3 months, and have yet to get a good stand of it. I've had trimmed it several times. It's taken about 2 weeks each time for stems to grow to the top of my 75g. The nodes are have been steady at about 1/2 inch between. Oh, and it's under 2 x 54w of t5ho, EI dosing.


Thanks for the info but this is the plant (Bacopa Monnieri) that I am looking for info on.

Anyone else have any personal experience with this plant?


----------

